# Ubuntu 9.10



## iUser (7. Oktober 2009)

Bald ist es soweit und die neue Version von Ubuntu kommt raus! 
Was sagt ihr dazu? Welche Vorteile gegenüber der alten Version gibt es und welche davon werdet ihr nutzen? Holt ihr es euch, oder interessiert es euch nicht und ihr nutzt weiterhin euer "altes" Linux?


----------



## midnight (7. Oktober 2009)

Läuft. Irgendwie ist mir Ubuntu mittlerweile auch zu überladen. Aber ich werds bei gelegenheit mal in eine VM werfen.

so far


----------



## aurionkratos (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde 9.10 nutzen um mit meinem Linux auf 64 Bit zu wechseln. Bisher haben mich einige Treiberfrickelein von 64-Bit abgehalten, aber ich denke ich werde dann diesmal wechseln.

Und ansonsten würde es einfach ein Distupgrade geben ;o


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Oktober 2009)

ich bleibe bei Vista ,werde aber bestimmt mal das neue Unbuntu testen ,nur die Spielekompabilität nervt mich an Linux


----------



## iUser (7. Oktober 2009)

Hast du schonmal versucht die Spiele mit Wine laufen zu lassen?


----------



## aurionkratos (7. Oktober 2009)

Das ist, wenn sie überhaupt mit ggf. viel Gefrickel laufen, nicht sonderlich performant.

Sinnvoller ist es, Windows zum spielen und Linux zum arbeiten zu nehmen.


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2009)

Ubuntu spar ich mir. Dann lieber gleich ein Debian mit KDE.


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Oktober 2009)

iUser schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal versucht die Spiele mit Wine laufen zu lassen?



Klar
der Erfolg war aber eher mäßig


----------



## bingo88 (7. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt Ubuntu seit Version 7 irgendwas und war immer zufrieden! Wird direkt am Release-Tag geladen ;o)
Wann es denn installiert wird, steht noch aufm anderen Blatt...


----------



## cookiebrandt (7. Oktober 2009)

Also auf meinem Netbook bin ich immernoch mit 8.10 unterwegs. Finde, bei Linux kann man ganz gut dem Rat folgen: Never touch a running system  Gerade bei Linux kann so eine Umstellung ganz gerne mal...nicht klappen 

MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe 9.10 schon in ner VM laufen. Da der Netbook-Remix sehr gelungen ist, werde ich dort auch sofort umsteigen. (Der 9.04er Netbook-Remix war der erste Versuch.)

Ein Desktop bleibt allerdings auf jeden Fall auf Debian Lenny. Ob der zweite Desktop auf Uuntu wechselt, hängt davon ab, wann Debian Squeeze eingefroren wird. Sollte der Feature-Freeze im Dezember kommen, bleibe ich bei Debian (und mache Dist-Upgrade), sonst wird auf Ubuntu geswitcht.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Also auf meinem Netbook bin ich immernoch mit 8.10 unterwegs. Finde, bei Linux kann man ganz gut dem Rat folgen: Never touch a running system  Gerade bei Linux kann so eine Umstellung ganz gerne mal...nicht klappen
> 
> MfG


Stimmt^^
Dauert wieder nen WE bis ich den Server neu aufgesetzt habe 

Aber es wird definitiv kommen, da es nen Entwicklungssystem ist und kein Produktivsystem, da kommt es jetzt nicht auf die Ausfallzeit an.


----------



## Ecle (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch die Ubuntu 9.10 Beta am laufen. War ziemlich baff das meine X-Fi sofort lief ohne irgendwas zu konfigurieren. Unter 8.10 hab ichs nur mit OSS hinbekommen


----------



## xR4Y (8. Oktober 2009)

werde meine 3 Rechner direkt am Release Tag updaten und wem Ubuntu zu überladen ist sollte einfach auf xfce oder andere Leichtgewichte wechseln

Wieso muss eigentlich immer über Spiele in sämtlichen Linux threads diskutiert werden?? Ein Betriebssystem muss nicht nur Spiele ausführen können und wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist sollte einfach Windows installieren und nicht immer Linux damit schlecht machen, was dann meist auch der einzig auf geführte Grund ist...


----------



## cookiebrandt (8. Oktober 2009)

Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass das hier ein doch etwas Games-lastiges Forum ist  Und vielleicht auch noch (im Allgemeinen) viele Leute denken, Linux sei ein Windows-Ersatz.

Und Ubuntu überladen: Es gibt auch ein Prog, mit dem man seine Ubuntu-Distribution anpassen kann vor der Installation soweit ich weiß. Und es gibt auch noch xubuntu 

MfG


----------



## bingo88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Quake 4 unter Linux bei mir schneller lief als unter Windows. Da war ich sowas von Platt


----------



## cookiebrandt (9. Oktober 2009)

Wobei idSoftware (Quake kommt doch von denen, oder? ) relativ Linuxfreundlich ist und auch Spiele nativ unter Linux laufen lässt


----------



## midnight (9. Oktober 2009)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass das hier ein doch etwas Games-lastiges Forum ist  Und vielleicht auch noch (im Allgemeinen) viele Leute denken, Linux sei ein Windows-Ersatz.



Nun, von dieser Meinung wirst du aber kaum einen abbringen.



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Und Ubuntu überladen: Es gibt auch ein Prog, mit dem man seine Ubuntu-Distribution anpassen kann vor der Installation soweit ich weiß. Und es gibt auch noch xubuntu



Ja alles klar. Ich installier erst die für mich unnötigen Tools/Inhalten um sie dann wieder zu deinstallieren. oO Ne, Ubuntu muss nicht, zumindest nicht in der "originalen" Version.

so far


----------



## cookiebrandt (9. Oktober 2009)

Nee, nicht erst installieren und dann deinstallieren, man kann die Distribution bereits vor dem Brennen auf CD anpassen  (Link inside). Aber ich kann dich verstehen, dass Ubuntu zu überladen ist, deswegen habe ich irgendwann ArchLinux ausprobiert und war begeistert  Aber habe momentan auf meinem Netbook eeebuntu Base, da ist auch nur (fast) das nötigste dabei.

MfG


----------



## Akkuschrauber (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin im Moment mit OpenSuse 11.1 sehr zufrieden und warte auf 11.2...
Auf meinem 2.PC läuft Ubuntu, fragt bloss nicht, welche Version. Ich glaube ne 9 steht vorne...

Mal ne andere Frage: Weiß einer von euch ob ETQW unter Linux läuft und wenn ja, wie ich des da zum laufen bekomme?
Grafiktreiber sind aktuell, 185.irgenwas...


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

Also aufs LAptop kommt direkt nachm Release drauf. Da hab ich mich inzwischen richtig dran gewöhnen können. Läuft vorallem schneller als Vista oder 7 .


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir Streikt Kubuntu in der 9.04 Version in verbindung mit meiner Xfi und 5.1. Mal sehen ob das noch so in der 9.10 ist.


----------



## rabit (10. Oktober 2009)

Halte ich nix von dem Sys.
Zum experementieren ist die Platform ok sonst for me uninteressant


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Oktober 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Bei mir Streikt Kubuntu in der 9.04 Version in verbindung mit meiner Xfi und 5.1. Mal sehen ob das noch so in der 9.10 ist.


Sollte mit 9.10 laufen. Es gibt nämlich jetzt nen gescheiten X-F-Teiber.


----------



## HollomaN (10. Oktober 2009)

[x] _Am release-Tag ist es meins!!!

also ich werde  meine rechner damit updaten. natürlich mit 64-bit.
auf dem lapi läuft schon die beta.
_


----------



## push@max (10. Oktober 2009)

[x] Am release-Tag ist es meins!!!


----------



## s|n|s (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab noch 8.10 drauf und 9.04 läuft schon nicht so flüssig. Werde bei 8.10 bleiben.


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Oktober 2009)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 8.10 drauf und 9.04 läuft schon nicht so flüssig. Werde bei 8.10 bleiben.


 Das könnte am Intel-Grafik-Treiber liegen. Der ist in 9.04 echt langsam. In 9.10 (nutze die Beta), ist er deutlich schneller. Jetzt kann mein GMA945 endlich Compiz auf 1920x1080.


----------



## Faker XXL (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bleibe bei Linux Mint, werde dann allerdings wohl mit dem Erscheinen von Ubuntu 9.10 auf LM 8 umsteigen.


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Oktober 2009)

Habs jetzt drauf


----------



## s|n|s (12. Oktober 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Das könnte am Intel-Grafik-Treiber liegen. Der ist in 9.04 echt langsam. In 9.10 (nutze die Beta), ist er deutlich schneller. Jetzt kann mein GMA945 endlich Compiz auf 1920x1080.




Das kommt hin. Danke.


----------



## iUser (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich gebe nu mal meine eigene Meinung dazu  :
Also z.Zt. bin ich überzeugter Linux Mint 7 User. 
Wenn Ubuntu 9.10 rauskommt, dann ziehe ich es mir und packe es drauf, solange Linux Mint 8 nicht da ist.
Wenn Linux Mint 8 da ist, schaue ich mal, wann ich lust habe, es mir zu downloaden ^^.


----------



## IgorGonzales (21. Oktober 2009)

Bin zzT. ebenfalls am Karmic Beta testen. Ich muss schon sagen, dass sowohl Ubuntu, als auch das KDE-Pendant Kubuntu schon sehr gut laufen und die Grafikkartentreiber, die Karmic mitbringt echt super sind, besonders die Intel-Treiber.
Bei beiden sind mir sofort die überarbeiteten Icons aufgefallen. Ubuntu sieht in den warmen Brauntönen richtig bequem aus, mir persönlich gefällt Kubuntu aber besser, weil ich irgendwie dieses Klickibunti brauche  Bei Kubuntu gibt es jetzt auch die Möglichkeit Firefox von Menu aus zu installieren, was ich gut finde.


----------



## iUser (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe, die Meinungen könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein


----------



## Ecle (29. Oktober 2009)

"Am release-Tag ist es meins!!!"
Ist dem nun so ? 
Ich hab schon geupdated.


----------



## iUser (29. Oktober 2009)

me2 
Aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht.
Bei mir dauert nun der Bootvorgang ~ 2 Minuten und es ist kein Grafiktreiber vorhanden..ich werde wieder auf Linux Mint 7 zurückgehen


----------



## Bauer87 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag Ubuntu One. Vor allem für die Notes ist das cool.

Bin am überlegen, ob ich auch mit meinem Hauptrechner (von Debian Lenny) umsteigen sollte. Bisher hab ich die 9.10 nur auf meinem eee (als Netbook-Remix) und in Virtualbox.


----------



## Chucky1978 (31. Oktober 2009)

[X] Ubuwas? nie gehört...

das ist doch...ich glaube das hab ich hier im Laden mal gesehen.. das ist doch so ein Dip für Chips oder? 

na Danke...für der Linux-Schiene im allgemeinen bin ich wieder runter, solange MS bezahlbar bleibt


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse es mir schicken und installiere das dann mal virtuell


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

Bleibe Windows User xP


----------



## feivel (2. November 2009)

die Aktualisierung ging gänzlich ohne Probleme von statten,

ist schick, schnell.
und läuft.
<- zufrieden.


----------



## schlappe89 (2. November 2009)

Ich hab zwar schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt von 9.04 auf 9.10 zu wechseln, jedoch dauert der DL 2 Stunden in denen ich lieber zocke oder andere Sachen runterlade  Das System läuft ja hammerstabil.
Bei Bedarf lad ichs ma runter, wenn das Ding meinen Ati Treiber nicht antastet (böses Ubuntu ).
Eigendlich heissts ja "never touch a running system" aber aber aber ich glaub das liegt in der Natur der Linux User immer die neueste Distri drauf zu haben ...


----------



## feivel (2. November 2009)

was zockst du mit ubuntu?


----------



## schlappe89 (6. November 2009)

Zur Zeit Diablo 2, Wesnoth und so ein paar Open Shooter (eher selten). Ich hab aber auch schon an Cadega gedacht um andere Spiele ohne Wine zu spielen.
Hab jetzt 9.10 drauf und irgendwas lief bei Aktualisierung schief (so bei 95% Abbruch), trotzdem hab ich jetzt 9.10 und merk bis jetzt keine gravierenden Fehler. Am Anfang konnte ich keine Updates suchen, jetzt gehts wieder (komischerweise).
Der Style is auf jeden Fall viiiiiel besser. Startbildschirm und so echt geil. Auch die Programme wurden aktualisiert und sehen teils viel besser aus ohne dass man 10000 Skins runterladen muss.


----------



## marwo (8. November 2009)

Nutze Ubuntu auf einem Zweit-Pc und muss sagen läuft hervorragend, auch die neuen Grafischen änderungen gefallen mir sehr, besonders das neue Softwarecenter


----------



## schlappe89 (8. November 2009)

Also das neue Softwarecenter finde ich eher schlecht weil man immer nur jede Sache einzeln ändern kann. Außerdem sind bei mir die Popularität der einzelnen Programme (die Sterne) nicht mehr da.


----------



## Bauer87 (9. November 2009)

Die Sterne waren eh irreleitend, da die in irgendeiner Version vorinstallierten Programme per se schon mal fünf hatten. Also auch Konqueror, wenn man mit Ubuntu ohne KDE draufguckt. Auf jeden Fall ist es einfacher geworden, also ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Profis nutzen wohl eh apt-get oder wenigstens Synaptic.


----------

